# Husqvarna 444SE/SG



## computeruser (Mar 3, 2009)

Flipping through CSCC, I came across this: Husqvarna 444se/sg. Looks like it would make for an interesting little firewood saw. Anyone have any experience with this model?


----------



## computeruser (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 4, 2009)

I have several of the 44's. The 444's are RARE! The major difference is that they have a closed transfer system and make a bit more power. ( Perhaps a lot more if modded). I have been keeping a watch for a 444 but as yet no luck! 44's stock are fun to use. Light weight & fast cutting with a good turn of grunt! Ported ups the fun!!!.............Bob


----------



## belgian (Mar 4, 2009)

The 444 SE seems to have been quite popular on this side of the pond, and with pro users. I have one but it's missing a few parts and the piston is worn to the bone.







I was curious as how it performs against my 242xp, but due to the sloppy piston, there is no real comparison at the moment. I am on the lookout for a decent one too, but all the ones I have seen pop up on local ebay are seized ones :stupid:

this is how they look most of the time...


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it was the last pro saw of the 140-family, starting with the 140S in the early 1970s - the original 40 (not to be confused with the later P400 based one) and the 44 were the practica/ranger versions.

140S.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 4, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for the overseas info. I wonder if they were not sold here, or just didn't sell well, or what the deal was. 

Maybe when I liquidate some of my little-used saw inventory and free up some cash I can see about finding one and shipping it over here to play with...


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 4, 2009)

I built a 444SE with the dual thin-ring piston years ago. Great little saw. My advice- leave it stock ported, use the stock base gasket, and use a 246-style newer carburetor. That makes a rockin' saw.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 4, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I built a 444SE with the dual thin-ring piston years ago. Great little saw. My advice- leave it stock ported, use the stock base gasket, and use a 246-style newer carburetor. That makes a rockin' saw.



By "built" did you had a 444 to begin with, or did you put a 444 p/c on some other, more readily available case?

And I swore that I was done playing with saws...


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 4, 2009)

It was a true 444SE in pieces, having been disassembled by the previous owner. I found a Husky dealer on the east coast that had new old stock 444SE dual thin-ring pistons. I had the newer carb from another project and I had to jockey the linkage a bit to make it work, but it worked great. The 444 is from the days when engineers and assembly line workers took great pride in their finished product.


----------



## belgian (Mar 4, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> I built a 444SE with the dual thin-ring piston years ago. Great little saw. My advice- leave it stock ported, use the stock base gasket, and use a 246-style newer carburetor. That makes a rockin' saw.



I've heard comments from german loggers that the 444 was a great limbing saw in its days. That's why I want to have one in decent shape. As much as I love the big irons, I have a sweet spot for fast ripping limbing saws...

well, in fact I believe I like ALL pro saws...


----------



## computeruser (Aug 19, 2010)

Dragging up an old thread...

I just bought the 44 project off TradingPost. Not sure exactly what I want to do with it, but a full rebuild will be in order. So for those who have run both the 44 and 444, or who have access to truthful HP specs, a question or two:

1. How much difference between the 44 and 444, in terms of performance?

2. Can I actually get a new 44 or 444 P/C anywhere, without just relying on chance in finding one? Am I correct in assuming they're NLA, right?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2010)

computeruser said:


> Dragging up an old thread...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



As far as I know, the 444 used to be rated at 3.0hp, vs. 2.7 for the 44.


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 20, 2010)

*Resto Rocket*

If your really into draging up old threads and don't mind a trip to the r/s site then do a search there for the "Resto Rocket". That's where I posted the story and pictures of my 44's mods.......Bob








Just happened to remember that I also have a vid of it on YouTube along with a stock 44, a modded Wildthing, and a closed port 50.


----------



## computeruser (Aug 20, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> As far as I know, the 444 used to be rated at 3.0hp, vs. 2.7 for the 44.





Farley9n said:


> If your really into draging up old threads and don't mind a trip to the r/s site then do a search there for the "Resto Rocket". That's where I posted the story and pictures of my 44's mods.......Bob



Thanks, guys!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 20, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> I built a 444SE with the dual thin-ring piston years ago. Great little saw. My advice- leave it stock ported, use the stock base gasket, and use a 246-style newer carburetor. That makes a rockin' saw.



The only "problem" I know about with the 444 is that it is quite heavy for its 44cc, by later standards. The weight specs were comparable by todays 50cc saws, but that was without the metal handle chainbrake, that was listed as an option. I looked up all the documentation I could find on the 444 + some I have printed out earlier, and it actually was more than I can find on many other saw models from around 1980.

I have an uncle that use a 444 as his only firewood gathering saw, and all he complains about is the weight. That info is from my brother, I never used the saw, or were close to him when he did (about 1500 miles seperate us).


----------

